# Bridger needs your help



## Bridgers Dad

My dog Bridger (part golden retriever) was diagnosed with Lymphoma on August 28th. On August 30th the biopsy results came back positive. We (my wife and I) have an appointment with an oncologist on August 31.
I am currently planning both Chemotherapy and a holistic approach.
I want to thank all of the people who have posted on this site. Reading the posts both made me cry and have some hope at the same time.
I may not be the best at keeping the post current; but I will try.
I want to thank in advance of the wonderful people that post on this site.
Here is hoping for the best, he is 4-1/2 years old.
Bridgers dad, Walter


----------



## OutWest

I'm really sorry that Bridger is sick. I hope the treatments help him and he has a long life. Come bak and let us know how he does. Would love to see a pic of Bridger, too.

Welcome to GRF. :wavey:


----------



## Claudia M

I hope the treatment work and Bridger hangs in there with his daddy and mommy. Please try to keep us posted. Chiming in with OutWest if you can please post some pictures!


----------



## daddysgirl

Bridgers Dad said:


> My dog Bridger (part golden retriever) was diagnosed with Lymphoma on August 28th. On August 30th the biopsy results came back positive. We (my wife and I) have an appointment with an oncologist on August 31.
> I am currently planning both Chemotherapy and a holistic approach.
> I want to thank all of the people who have posted on this site. Reading the posts both made me cry and have some hope at the same time.
> I may not be the best at keeping the post current; but I will try.
> I want to thank in advance of the wonderful people that post on this site.
> Here is hoping for the best, he is 4-1/2 years old.
> Bridgers dad, Walter


Walter, All my best to You and Your Wife!! I had to take a second look when I saw your dogs name. I thought I saw Bridget, my sweet Mom that we all lost last week to cancer! My Mom loved my dog and know she will look after Bridger thru his chemo, as she went thru it too!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Welcome to the forum Walter and Bridger. Good luck tomorrow. Sending positive vibes and prayers for Bridger. I hope he will fight that evil thing and win.


----------



## love never dies

Bridger is young. I believe he can fight for a long long time.

Remember to build up his immune system by good diet.

We are here to support you. There are tons of resources here and good dog lovers here in the forum. They are willing to listen and chat. 

I wish I had the time to read and absorb two months ago... Dont give up. Create as much good memories from now on. I pray for your you, your family and Bridger.


----------



## Maggiesdad

My prayers are with you and Bridger.


----------



## Bridgers Dad

*Friday results*

Bridger went to the Vet today. He had a blood test and the results came back the same as a healthy dog. The doc said we got on this very quickly. He is in stage 3a, this is good news. We started the CHOP treatment on him today. We don't know if he has t or b yet, this requires another test that will take about 1 1/2 weeks.
In total we got a lot of good news.
The doc said we should remove all carbs from his diet and give him about 2000 units of omega 3 daily. I had already started him on 1200 per day so this is just a bump in the amount.
I order the K9 Critical Care package in an effort to give him a better chance. The doc said it won't hurt, but she couldn't give any advice either way.


----------



## love never dies

That is a good update. Thanks so much. My thought: Have things organized, Look into diets. Food is important. Have different food handy at home. Sometimes, they may refuse to eat (just like humans, when we sick, we do not like to do anything or eat). Antioxiant is important. They need that to slowly to build up the immune system and to fight cancer. Remove crabs and remember cancer will take away protein. So you need to make that up. 

Research on the topics - sometimes it takes time to absorb so much information. Your Bridger is young. So, he will be strong and brave for chemo - CHOP treatment. Just be very careful about prednisone. Read and understand this powerful drug. (I believe you vet will only use very limit amount of prednisone as this is only part of the treatment). 

Of course - lots of love to Bridger.


----------



## Bridgers Dad

*Thanks*

Thank you for the advice. We have already removed most (we are transiting) from his old food to try to prevent the runs. We purchased Blue Winderness 100% grain free. We will be adding fresh chicken, turkey, and beef. Some rice, beans and vegetables will also be added. The vet thought this is a good plan, we shall see.
I will try to keep everyone updated. His next chemo treatment is in one week. We need to watch him very closely this week.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I like the optimism and positive tone of your post. Bridger can do that. With you with my prayers every step of the way.


----------



## Bridgers Dad

Today is Saturday and Bridger seems to be taking the chemotherapy very well. I can't tell any difference from yesterday. Thanks to all the people that are praying for him.


----------



## love never dies

You go girl! Bridger!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

How is your sweet boy doing today? I hope he has great weekend.


----------



## Bridgers Dad

Bridger had a good day today. So far he has only slowed up a little bit. His appetite is still really good. We have transitioned off of the old dog food entirely now without any problems. He still has normal stools and no vomit. The best news is that the lumps under his jaw have gone away which means is in remission at this time. This is a normal and expected occurrence of a successful treatment.
More tomorrow.


----------



## spruce

I am so sorry to meet your Bridger this way. so glad the treatment is having a successful beginning. I'll be thinking positive thoughts for him daily.
I'm the proud, head over heels in love owner of a golden named Bridger. Here in Western WA, people say "what" when I say his name...think it's more known in your part of the world.


----------



## dborgers

Bridger's Dad

We're going through the same thing .. nine months down the road. Our boy, Andy. was also diagnosed Stage 3a on December 1st, 2011. We got a lot of hope and encouragement from others who'd gone before us and I know you'll find hope here on GFR as well. The people here are amazing. We've gotten a lot of helpful tips and a ton of encouragement.

The link to Andy's thread is below his pics. His next onco visit is this Thursday. I've been posting his reports and general updates since finding this wonderful site the night of his diagnosis.

He's still doing a low dose maintenance chemo after having a setback near the end of the the 25 week Madison-Wisconsin CHOP protocol last April, but he's been doing really well since then. You wouldn't know he's ailing in any respect. The only thing we've changed about his lifestyle is going grain free in his diet. And, of course, some special treats ... like frozen yogurt a little more often.

Andy did have a bad reaction to Cyclophosphamide (part of the M-W/25 week CHOP). Pretreating with Cerenia (anti-nausea) before and for a couple days after that particular chemo eliminated any further problems the next times he took it in the protocol.

We'll be praying for you and sending good vibes. Drop a message anytime (click on a user name and you'll see the option to "Send a private message).

Have a lot of fun with him. He doesn't know he's sick


----------



## love never dies

I hope he has good appetite every day. More fun and energy with you and your family every day.


----------



## dborgers

Oh, and about long term use of Prednisone (if your vet keeps him on it for an extended period of time):

Because Andy is on a long term 20mg daily dose of Prednisone his onco has him taking Denamarin, which is a nutritional supplement that's both a powerful antioxidant and helps liver function. Not sure what your doc has in mind as far as Prednisone goes, but just in case bookmark these sites below. 

IdealPetx.com (When they have it it's the cheapest I've been able to find the Denamarin):

Welcome to IdealPetXccessories - Free Shipping on orders over 79.99

And my backup site when IdealPetX is out of it:








Amazon.com: 60 Tablets NutraMax Denamarin Tabs for Large Dogs 35 lbs and over: Pet Supplies


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking and praying for your Bridger. He sounds like a fighter, have lots of fun with him.


----------



## Steadfast

Never Never give up and stay strong. Bridger is strong and his love for you stronger
on those days that seem to never want to end hold on to that love and hold on to him. Here is praying that the treatment is successful for both of you.


----------



## Bridgers Dad

It is now day 4, Bridger had a very good day today. So far the only signs he has given is a little less energy. I am impressed with him. The vet called today just to see how he is doing and to find out if we had any questions.


----------



## Bridgers Dad

dborgers said:


> Bridger's Dad
> 
> We're going through the same thing .. nine months down the road. Our boy, Andy. was also diagnosed Stage 3a on December 1st, 2011. We got a lot of hope and encouragement from others who'd gone before us and I know you'll find hope here on GFR as well. The people here are amazing. We've gotten a lot of helpful tips and a ton of encouragement.
> 
> 
> 
> Have a lot of fun with him. He doesn't know he's sick


I have read your entire post and it has given me a lot of hope and courage. I want to thank you for all the information.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

That's great news. Please keep coming back, with good updates. We all need some hope. Hugs to sweet Bridger boy.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

I'm glad you read Andy's thread & please give Bridger a nose kiss from us. I wish I could do it myself! Sweet boy.


----------



## love never dies

Hugs to Bridger. Any fun activities today Bridger boy?


----------



## dborgers

Walter,

You might want to read Meggie's thread. People suggested it to me the first couple days I was here. What a story of hope!! 

She had T-Cell and was in remission until she passed away from old age. An amazing girl with an amazing mom 

Here's the link:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/cancer-information-golden-retrievers/28984-lymphoma.html


----------



## Bridgers Dad

Day 5 and Bridger has more energy than the last two days. His next chemo treatment is on Friday. I started him on Prednisone 40mg yesterday. I couldn't start him before because of a medicine he was on would cause stomach damage. I had to wait 3 days to start him on the Prednisone.
So far he is doing so well, acts like nothing is wrong.


----------



## Bridgers Dad

dborgers said:


> Walter,
> 
> You might want to read Meggie's thread. People suggested it to me the first couple days I was here. What a story of hope!!
> 
> She had T-Cell and was in remission until she passed away from old age. An amazing girl with an amazing mom
> 
> Here's the link:
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/cancer-information-golden-retrievers/28984-lymphoma.html


Thanks for the link. I have read almost all of the stories and they all made me cry, and most have given me hope. I now have a positive attitude and I am doing all I can to help Bridger.:wavey:


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

He acts like nothing's wrong because the doesn't know there is. I think that's part of their nature...every day is just for them. They're so happy all the time. When you get up in the morning, when you're gone for 10 minutes, or when you get home from work, it's always a party.

I'm so sorry, I understand your feelings & will prayer for you & Bridger.


----------



## MercyMom

Hello. I am sorry you are having to join the board under such circumstances. I will pray for Bridger to overcome since he is so young. Please do keep us posted.


----------



## *Laura*

Bridgers Dad - so sorry you are going through this with your young fellow. I'm glad he is responding well to the meds and is in good spirits. He's young...he will beat this!!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sending positive vibes and prayers for Bridger.


----------



## Karen519

*Bridger*

Praying for Bridger and you!


----------



## PrincessDi

Definitely saying prayers for sweet Bridger!


----------



## 2golddogs

Sending prayers for Bridger.


----------



## OutWest

How's Bridger today?


----------



## Bridgers Dad

Bridger is doing well today, he has decided that he hates taking all the pills I am trying to put down him. I have gotten more creative in how I give them to him. Tomorrow is his second appointment with the oncologist. I believe he is doing so well they will be able to give him is second chemo treatment. I will let everyone know how it goes.
OutWest, thanks for asking.


----------



## dborgers

Depending on the size of the pills, either a glob of peanut butter on a finger and pills mashed in or, for bigger ones, a marshmellow or slice of a hot dog with a slit and pill shoved in work great. Glad to read Bridger's doing well 


Bridgers Dad said:


> Bridger is doing well today, he has decided that he hates taking all the pills I am trying to put down him. I have gotten more creative in how I give them to him. Tomorrow is his second appointment with the oncologist. I believe he is doing so well they will be able to give him is second chemo treatment. I will let everyone know how it goes.
> OutWest, thanks for asking.


----------



## Karen519

*Bridger*



Bridgers Dad said:


> Bridger is doing well today, he has decided that he hates taking all the pills I am trying to put down him. I have gotten more creative in how I give them to him. Tomorrow is his second appointment with the oncologist. I believe he is doing so well they will be able to give him is second chemo treatment. I will let everyone know how it goes.
> OutWest, thanks for asking.


Glad to hear that Bridger is doing well. I am praying for him!


----------



## love never dies

Keep us posted. Hope all is good in the second appointment. Bridger is a very special good boy. I like his name. I like him. I am praying for him.


----------



## ChoppersMOM

My good friend had a very fussy Saint Bernard that wouldn't take any of his pills... even his arthritis pills so his 225lb body could function... his mom discovered the power of cream cheese. She'd spread some on her hand and then stick the pills in it and he was more than happy to clean it off!


----------



## Bridgers Dad

ChoppersMOM said:


> My good friend had a very fussy Saint Bernard that wouldn't take any of his pills... even his arthritis pills so his 225lb body could function... his mom discovered the power of cream cheese. She'd spread some on her hand and then stick the pills in it and he was more than happy to clean it off!


Thanks, I will try this with Bridger.:wavey:


----------



## Bridgers Dad

love never dies said:


> Keep us posted. Hope all is good in the second appointment. Bridger is a very special good boy. I like his name. I like him. I am praying for him.


Bridger is home from his second chemo appointment. His blood work is still normal (good for him).
He is in very good shape although he has lost 3 lbs. The oncologist is please with his results so far.
Thanks for all the prayers and well wishes.


----------



## Karen519

*Bridger*



Bridgers Dad said:


> Bridger is home from his second chemo appointment. His blood work is still normal (good for him).
> He is in very good shape although he has lost 3 lbs. The oncologist is please with his results so far.
> Thanks for all the prayers and well wishes.


Glad to hear Bridger's blood work is normal and he is in very good shape.
I am praying for him and you!


----------



## PrincessDi

Glad to read that Bridger is continuing to do well! Keeping you both in our thoughts and prayers to get through this.


----------



## spruce

I got lots of glowing recommendations for "pill pockets" when my Bridger was being difficult taking pills for gastreoenteritis.


----------



## KathyL

Hi Bridgers family. I just saw your post now and wanted to wish you well. Bridger is young and it sounds like he was diagnosed at an early stage which is always good. If you have time you might want to take a look at the Tripawds website. They have a lot of information on diets for dogs with cancer. There is also a nutrition forum where you could post any specific questions regarding diet. the members are a wealth of information since majority of the Tripawd dogs are cancer survivors. Good luck and I will be following your updates.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Like the others I am happy to read that blood work was good. Sending healing vibes and prayers for Bridger.


----------



## dborgers

Really happy to read the good report. I'll bet Bridger is happy to take pills with any kind of food .. like most goldens


----------



## goldy1

Bridger's Dad -

I have read all the posts on this thread. It really sounds like Bridger is handling the treatment well. That is SO great. Bridger is likely feeding off of your positive attitude since we know how sensitive they are to our feelings.

I am in awe of you and the many forum members who post while they are going through trying times. It seems like you all give each other strength. This is a very nurturing group when you need to keep positive and press on. I am learning a lot through the stories posted by you and others.

When Chance was sick and his future unknown, it was very hard for me to talk about it. I tried to avoid "thinking too much" because I would break down from the incredible grief I felt at the possibility of losing him. It was approximately 6 weeks from his diagnosis until we left for Colorado for the surgery. During those 6 weeks there was nothing to be done except press on with the daily routine. I think it would have helped me a lot to be on this forum at that time. 

I understand I think what you are going through. So many people in this forum have been through similar circumstances and really care about each other.

For me, things got better when we got to CSU and I realized how all these incredibly smart, compassionate, capable people were ushering us through a process thay had done many times before. Sharing my fears made it less scary. _*The key is to be around positive people*_. That's what helped me.
I will be praying every day for Bridger and successful treatment and keeping your family in my prayers also.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sending healing vibes and prayers for your boy.


----------



## Karen519

*Bridger*

Hoping Bridger and you are doing well!!


----------



## Bridgers Dad

Bridger had a good weekend. So far no abnormal reactions to the chemo. His stool was getting a little hard so I gave him some pumpkin last night. Today he has the runs. If you are going to use pumpkin to loosen the stool, go easy with it. I have Bridger about 3 table spoons and it was way too much.
Thanks for all of the nice support.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Hope for "no runs" day tomorrow.


----------



## dborgers

Have a fun day


----------



## Bridgers Dad

dborgers said:


> Have a fun day


Well, the fun begin during the night. Bridger didn't want to wake us up, so his loose stools ended up on the floor. Nice to clean up! I don't blame him, he couldn't help it.
PS: I still love him.


----------



## goldy1

Bridgers Dad said:


> Well, the fun begin during the night. ... PS: I still love him.


Of course you do. Poor Bridger probably doesn't understand why this is happening. Hoping this resolves soon!:crossfing


----------



## OutWest

Bridgers Dad said:


> Well, the fun begin during the night. Bridger didn't want to wake us up, so his loose stools ended up on the floor. Nice to clean up! I don't blame him, he couldn't help it.
> PS: I still love him.


Ahhh, poor guy. Glad you love him so much.


----------



## HolDaisy

Just to say that we are thinking of you and Bridger as you're going through all of this. He knows how much he's loved and it sounds as if he's got a great Dad looking after him! We're all praying for him.


----------



## Steadfast

Keep us posted and we will celebrate the victories together and hopefully be able to help as well along the way. Give him a BIG hug and let him know he has a lot of cheerleaders out here who "know" he is strong and is a fighter!


----------



## Karen519

*Bridgers Dad*



Bridgers Dad said:


> Well, the fun begin during the night. Bridger didn't want to wake us up, so his loose stools ended up on the floor. Nice to clean up! I don't blame him, he couldn't help it.
> PS: I still love him.


Hugs to Bridger and tell him I'm praying for him!


----------



## Bridgers Dad

Bridger is much better today. His energy has picked up and due to a trip we need to take, his next chemo treatment has been delayed to next Wednesday.
I have given him hugs from all of you.


----------



## Karen519

*Bridger*

So glad BRIDGER is doing better today!!


----------



## goldy1

Such good news! This has lifted my spirits too.


----------



## *Laura*

So glad to read that Bridger's energy is returning.... Good stuff!!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Tomorrow is going to be even better. Hugs to Bridger.


----------



## PrincessDi

Very good news!! Sending thoughts and prayers that Bridger has many good and great days!


----------



## cgriffin

I am glad that Bridger is feeling better.
Keep fighting Bridger boy!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Hope Bridger has good days. Sending positive vibes and prayers.


----------



## love never dies

Hugs to Bridger. How is he doing? Hope he is happy and healthy.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sending love and prayers for Bridger, hope he is doing well.


----------



## Karen519

*Bridger*

Hope Bridger is doing good-praying for him!!


----------



## Bridgers Dad

I have been out of town for a few days and I had to delay Bridger's chemo treatment from his normal Friday to today.
The results are wonderful. His blood hasn't changed since we started. He is still on 20mg of predsione. He has had wonderful days all along. He hasn't shown any side effects from the treatments.
I want to thank everyone who is praying for him and all of the well wishers.
I still don't know if he has t cell or b cell, the results are slow to come in.


----------



## GoldenMum

Continuing to pray for Bridger, sending you both strength!


----------



## *Laura*

So Glad to read that Bridger is doing so well. Way to go Bridger!!!


----------



## love never dies

Good to hear wonderful days and no side effects. Pefect!


----------



## spruce

glad to hear the good news! think of him daily


----------



## dborgers

That's great news. Dogs can live a long time in comfort with lymphoma. Others who came before me on this site showed me that.


> I still don't know if he has t cell or b cell, the results are slow to come in.


They didn't type Andy when he was first diagnosed with lymphoma. His first onco thought B, but Dr. Wang (his terrific internist) thinks he has T Cell because of what happened in April and how he responded right away to the type of chemo they gave him in the hospital. In any event, after all these months he's_ living_ with lymphoma and having fun, just like Bridger is. Isn't that what's is all about and what we sacrifice for?


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

That's great, sending hugs and prayers for Bridger.


----------



## goldy1

Good news! So glad Bridger feels good. Sending healing thoughts your way!


----------



## Bridgers Dad

Bridger had chemo again today. He has been doing fine the last two weeks. He even gained to pounds since last week. He is eating like a horse.
The results of his type came back, and he has B-cell which is good news.
Just a short recap:
On August 27, 2012 we discovered enlarged nymph nodes on Bridger.
On August 28, our vet diagnosed him with lymphoma.
On August 31, he saw a oncologist, and started chemo.
He was given Vincristine and Prednisone.
He has had this treatment for 4 weeks now.
At today's visit we were given treatment options.
1. the 26 week chop (multi-drug), $4,500, life expectancy 14-14 months.
2. Single agent chemothepory, $470, life expectancy 6-7 months.
3. Predisnoe alone, life expectancy 2 moths.
4. Whole body radiation and bome marrow transplant. $13,000 to $17,000, 30% cure rate.

We chose #1.
Today she put him on Duxorubicin, Prednisone, Cerenia and Cyclophosphamide as well as Furosamide to help the side effects of the drugs.

I hope this helps people understand the treatment.
Bridger is on a holistic diet with green vegetables and numerous supplements.
The following supplements are given each day

Omega 3 fish oil 2000 epa
Falxseed oil 1000 mg
Ip-6 & Inositol ip-6 400 mg Insoitol 110 mg

K9 critical care program
Trans factor
1000 mg, blended from Bovine Colustrum & Avian sources

Immunity
1 wafer per day 550 mg of HPS

Essential Enzymes
1 wafer per day
Zinc elemental 4 mg
Pancreatin 225 mg
Amylase 45,000 usp
Lipase 10,000 usp
Protease 45,000 usp
Alpha-chymotrypsin 5 mg
Trypsin 38 mg
Bromelain (1,800 MCU) 325mg
Papain (3,000 usp) 360 mg
Rutin 65 mg
Lysozime 10 mg
Cellulase 20,000 units 2 mg

Probiotix
1 wafer per day
Propietary Probiotic blend with MCC carrier 100
Lactobacillus acidophilus
Lactobacillus plantarum
Lactobacillus reuteri
Lactobacillus rhamnosus
Thanks to all the members reading this post and all the well wishers, it does help.


----------



## *Laura*

Bridger you have an awesome Dad!!! Thinking of you.


----------



## love never dies

This is a good plan. And you are a good Dad. All the Best!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

God bless you for such a detailed report. It could be useful, unfortunately, to many. Thank you for that. Option #1 would be my choice too. Sending healing vibes and prayers for sweet Bridger. Keep coming back to receive daily dose of positive energy and good thoughts from this forum.


----------



## goldy1

Sooooo glad to hear how good Bridger is doing. And his appetite and weight gain - must make you feel good. Thanks for the update with details of his treatment. Prayers for you and your wonderful boy.


----------



## dborgers

Wishing you guys a lot of fun and happy times. That's what it's all about


----------



## OutWest

Hey, here's hoping it give you many more months than planned. Like Andy's dad said, it's all about the happy and fun times.


----------



## GoldenMum

Great to hear such a good report on Bridger, prayers going out to you guys!


----------



## cgriffin

Yes, I would have chosen that also. Good Plan! Wishing Bridger all the best!


----------



## Bridgers Dad

Well, today hasn't been so good. Bridger just wants to lay around. He didn't eat breakfast. Lunch was a hand fed waffle. Tonight I did get him to eat some cooked pinto beans. I cook them with some bacon to add a meat flavor. He really likes the beans, but broccoli which he usually really loves is a pass today.
Maybe tomorrow will be better.


----------



## OutWest

Sending good thoughts to Bridger. Here's hoping he's very hungry tomorrow!


----------



## dborgers

Do you have Cerenia on hand? When Andy started doing that earlier in his chemo we didn't know he was throwing up outside until a few days had passed because of where he was doing it. We had to do the rice/boiled chicken thing after some Cerenia and antiobiotics. 

We only got him back to eating with canned green tripe someone here told told me about. They said 'it's like crack for dogs', and they were right. Anyway, be aware you might need to take her to the vet's office. Nausea can be a problem, especially if you aren't aware it's happening until the GI tract is completely upset. Takes a few days of boiled rice/chicken and antinausea meds to get things back on track.

All the best to you. Please keep us posted. We'll send good thoughts and say some prayers.


----------



## Bridgers Dad

This morning Bridger ate a lot of beans and about 1/4 of his normal dog food. I will watch him today, but I don't think he has Nausea. Thanks for the suggestion and I will keep a close eye out for the Nausea.


----------



## GoldenMum

Sending positive thoughts and prayers for sweet Bridger......Fight boy Fight!


----------



## goldy1

More positive thoughts coming your way for Bridger. I hope his appetite improves throughout the day. I hope yesterday was just and "off" day and he's back to eating his favorite foods today.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sending good thoughts and prayers for Bridger to feel better.


----------



## dborgers

We're here for you 120%


----------



## Karen519

*Bridger*



Bridgers Dad said:


> This morning Bridger ate a lot of beans and about 1/4 of his normal dog food. I will watch him today, but I don't think he has Nausea. Thanks for the suggestion and I will keep a close eye out for the Nausea.


Praying BRIDGER is feeling better and praying for you, too!


----------



## Bridgers Dad

goldy1 said:


> More positive thoughts coming your way for Bridger. I hope his appetite improves throughout the day. I hope yesterday was just and "off" day and he's back to eating his favorite foods today.


Well, it appears it was just an off day. Today he is back to his usual diet, except he won't take the IP-6.
Thanks for all the help your prayers have given him.


----------



## love never dies

Sending positive prayers for Bridger.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am glad it was just one off day. Sending hugs and prayers for Bridger.


----------



## Bridgers Dad

It is a glorious new day! I just got home from the vet and I received the best possible news. Bridger is now off of prednisone. He is doing so well, the blood platelets are like a normal dog. The vet is very impressed with is progress. He will still continue the CHOP protocol to the end. I believe the supplements and the low carb diet made a big difference.
I met a woman whose dog is 5 with Lymphoma. He is on week 3, and doing as well as Bridger. She is going to start the supplement program Bridger is on, I wish them well.
I want to thank all of the people that have posted on the internet with the success and failures of their experiences, this is how we learn.
I especially want to thank all of the people that have posted on this site, it has been a great help and inspiration.


----------



## love never dies

That is a wonderful report! I wish Bridger is healthy and enjoy life every day.... no more bad days.


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of Bridger and really glad that he's doing well!


----------



## Bridgers Dad

love never dies said:


> That is a wonderful report! I wish Bridger is healthy and enjoy life every day.... no more bad days.


Thank you, Bridger and I are prepared for more bad days ahead. We both know how to fight them and everything will be better in the end.


----------



## *Laura*

Bridgers Dad - Great news about your boy


----------



## goldy1

Bridgers Dad said:


> It is a glorious new day! I just got home from the vet and I received the best possible news. Bridger is now off of prednisone. He is doing so well, the blood platelets are like a normal dog. The vet is very impressed with is progress. He will still continue the CHOP protocol to the end. I believe the supplements and the low carb diet made a big difference. .....


Woo Hoo !!! It makes it all worthwhile. The combination of great doctors, advances in medicine, good decisions, compliance and faith, an awesome dad has made this day possible. Bridger is one lucky boy and we couldn't be happier. Go Bridger !!!!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

It is a glorious day! Such a great news. Hugs to a brave fighter, Bridger boy.


----------



## Bridgers Dad

Last week was a off-week for Bridger (no chemo). He is doing very well. Yesterday I gave him his chemo drugs at home. Cyclophosphamide 275 mg and Furosamide 80 mg.
So far no side effects. Bridger has been doing very well though all of this. The Furosamide is to help help with urination.


----------



## dborgers

Beautiful! That's what we want to hear


----------



## GoldenMum

Wonderful news! Keep fighting boy!


----------



## *Laura*

Keep up the good work Bridger!!! Great report


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Yay Bridger! Keep fighting that nasty disease!


----------



## Karen519

*Bridger*



Bridgers Dad said:


> Last week was a off-week for Bridger (no chemo). He is doing very well. Yesterday I gave him his chemo drugs at home. Cyclophosphamide 275 mg and Furosamide 80 mg.
> So far no side effects. Bridger has been doing very well though all of this. The Furosamide is to help help with urination.


So GLAD that BRIDGER is doing well!! BRIDGER deserves a treat!!!


----------



## love never dies

*Bridger has been doing very well!*



Bridgers Dad said:


> Last week was a off-week for Bridger (no chemo). He is doing very well. Yesterday I gave him his chemo drugs at home. Cyclophosphamide 275 mg and Furosamide 80 mg.
> So far no side effects. Bridger has been doing very well though all of this. The Furosamide is to help help with urination.


 

I am so glad Bridger has been doing very well. Good Report. Thanks    :wave:


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am happy for Bridger and you. Wish you have a great weekend with your boy.


----------



## Karen519

*Bridger*

Praying that Bridger has a beautiful day!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

My thoughts and prayers are with you and Bridger. I hope he continues to do well and you have many days to come with your boy.


----------



## Karen519

*Bridger*

Sending hugs and kisses to Bridger!


----------



## luvbuzz

:cavalry:Go Bridger...Go Bridger...Go Bridger.


----------



## love never dies

How is Bridger?


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sending hugs and prayers for sweet Bridger.


----------



## Karen519

*Bridger*

Praying for Bridger!!


----------



## Bridgers Dad

Bridger didn't see the vet this week, I gave him drugs at home again. He has more energy than in the last three months.
I thank god for the treatments he is getting, otherwise I would have said good by a few weeks ago.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

That's great update, keeping your boy in my prayers.


----------



## Lucky Penny

Just coming accross this now. Sending you and Bridger positive thoughts. I am happy to read the treatments are making him feel better! : )


----------



## *Laura*

Wonderful, wonderful news ...... Go Bridger


----------



## love never dies

Go Bridger  keeping your boy in our prayers. All the best!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

I'm just catching up to Bridger's story. I read it through and good for both of you! Way to fight the good fight!! So glad your boy is responding well. But he's just four and half - it just knocks me down. Cancer is such a sneaky SOB. 

It sounds like you are doing all the right things. Glad he is B-cell. Have you heard of bone marrow transplants being done on lymphoma patients? Last I heard NC State was the only vet school doing them, but it may be something you want to ask your onco about. With Bridger's age, he could certainly be a candidate. I know they have to finish their chemo treatment and be in remission and it sounds like you are well on the way there. It's expensive, but many patients have received help through blogging about their experience and setting up chip-in like websites. Something to think about. 

Good luck to you both! I hope Bridger continues to walk through his treatments like it's a piece of cake!


----------



## goldy1

So happy to read your latest post. Awesome news - Go Bridger !!!
Sending prayers for continued improvement.


----------



## SandyK

Very happy to read Bridger is still doing well and enjoying life!!! Yeah Bridger!!


----------



## dborgers

(Oops). Thought I'd posted when I added my thanks to your post, Bridger's Dad.

So happy to read things are going well.  Have fun!!


----------



## Bridgers Dad

Meggie'sMom said:


> I'm just catching up to Bridger's story. I read it through and good for both of you! Way to fight the good fight!! So glad your boy is responding well. But he's just four and half - it just knocks me down. Cancer is such a sneaky SOB.
> 
> It sounds like you are doing all the right things. Glad he is B-cell. Have you heard of bone marrow transplants being done on lymphoma patients? Last I heard NC State was the only vet school doing them, but it may be something you want to ask your onco about. With Bridger's age, he could certainly be a candidate. I know they have to finish their chemo treatment and be in remission and it sounds like you are well on the way there. It's expensive, but many patients have received help through blogging about their experience and setting up chip-in like websites. Something to think about.
> 
> Good luck to you both! I hope Bridger continues to walk through his treatments like it's a piece of cake!


I have researched the bone marrow transplants. There is a place in California that is also doing the transplants. The cost is around $16,000 and this is beyond my budget. The onco said that the success ratio is only about 60%. I hope that with the supplements I can keep in remission for several years. Thank you and everyone else for all of your good wishes and posting on this thread.:wavey:


----------



## Karen519

*Bridgers Dad*

Kisses and hugs to Bridger!!


----------



## dborgers

I truly believe the Denamarin Andy takes is helping a lot. Powerful antioxidant and liver protection too. You're already doing antioxidants with the K9 Immunity, right? I believe in chemo, and I agree it's important to keep that immune system fighting the cancer. All hands on deck.

Glad to read Bridger's having fun and doing well


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Keeping sweet Bridger in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Karen519

*Bridger*

Hoping you and Bridger had a great weekend!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sending healing vibes and prayers for sweet Bridger.


----------



## Karen519

*Bridger*

Sending love and prayers to Bridger!


----------



## PrincessDi

Keeping you both in our thoughts and prayers for a remission of years....


----------



## Bridgers Dad

Bridger has been doing very well over the past few weeks. Everything seems to helping him.


----------



## Bridgers Dad

dborgers said:


> I truly believe the Denamarin Andy takes is helping a lot. Powerful antioxidant and liver protection too. You're already doing antioxidants with the K9 Immunity, right? I believe in chemo, and I agree it's important to keep that immune system fighting the cancer. All hands on deck.
> 
> Glad to read Bridger's having fun and doing well


I am doing the K9 Immunity and fish oil along with IP6.


----------



## Karen519

*Bridger*



Bridgers Dad said:


> Bridger has been doing very well over the past few weeks. Everything seems to helping him.


So very glad to hear Bridger is doing so well!!


----------



## PrincessDi

Very glad to read the good news! Praying that he continues to do well.


----------



## *Laura*

Great news Bridger's Dad


----------



## dborgers

Bridgers Dad said:


> Bridger has been doing very well over the past few weeks. Everything seems to helping him.


Excellent news  You guys have a very fun weekend


----------



## love never dies

*Perfect!*



Bridgers Dad said:


> Bridger has been doing very well over the past few weeks. Everything seems to helping him.


 
Have a fun weekend! Sending love, hugs, peace and prayers for you both.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Great update!


----------



## Bridgers Dad

Bridger just came home from the Vet, another day of chemo. The report is as good as it gets, he is doing fantastic! He doesn't go back for 4 weeks now, it is part of the CHOP protocol. If a dog isn't doing well then they can't go the 4 weeks.
The vet said that about 65-75% of the dogs about as well as Bridger, I consider this good news for all those that are considering chemo.
Thanks to all who give us (Bridger and me) well wishes.


----------



## dborgers

Excellent report! Here's to enjoying every day


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Great report! I am glad he is doing fantastic.


----------



## love never dies

Another good news - thank you - we love to hear that


----------



## SandyK

Great news!!! So happy Bridger is doing so good!! Thoughts and prayers continue!! Have a great weekend celebrating the good news!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Wishing Happy Thanksgiving to Bridger and family and praying for many more Thanksgivings together.


----------



## goldy1

Your good reports on Bridger gives everyone hope. I look forward to many more great updates. They keep us going!!!

Much to be thankful for on this Thanksgiving.


----------



## love never dies

Our thoughts and prayers continue.


----------



## goldy1

Was thinking about Bridger -keeping you guys in my thoughts and prayers. I subscribe to the "no news is good news" theory so I have a feeling Bridger is doing good and you 2 are busy living the good life .


----------



## love never dies

I hope all is good - our thoughts, love and prayers continue.


----------



## Bridgers Dad

goldy1 said:


> Was thinking about Bridger -keeping you guys in my thoughts and prayers. I subscribe to the "no news is good news" theory so I have a feeling Bridger is doing good and you 2 are busy living the good life .


The no news is good news theory is correct. Bridger is doing very well and I am happy.
Thanks for all the great thoughts about us.


----------



## dborgers

Atta girl, Bridger!!  You keep on having fun and kicking cancer's behind.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

No news sometimes is the best news. Hugs to sweet Bridger.


----------



## goldy1

GO Bridger


----------



## love never dies

Hugs to Bridger


----------



## SandyK

Very happy to see Bridger is doing well....keep enjoying each other!!!


----------



## Lucky Penny

Go bridger!


----------



## Bridgers Dad

I just noticed I haven't posted since December 5th. Bridger is still doing well. I am keeping up the vitamins and the holistic diet. He is doing very well and still having chemo treatments every other week.
So far, the treatment has gone the best it could. His energy level is very high and he loves me every day.
Merry Christmas to everyone.


----------



## dborgers

Fantastic! Here's wishing you a fun filled Merry Christmas


----------



## Lucky Penny

Wonderful news!


----------



## OutWest

Wonderful news, and a lovely Christmas present to you.


----------



## HolDaisy

Great news!


----------



## goldy1

Wonderful news about Bridger! (love these updates)
Have a Merry Christmas and keep up the great work!


----------



## Karen519

*Bridger*



Bridgers Dad said:


> I just noticed I haven't posted since December 5th. Bridger is still doing well. I am keeping up the vitamins and the holistic diet. He is doing very well and still having chemo treatments every other week.
> So far, the treatment has gone the best it could. His energy level is very high and he loves me every day.
> Merry Christmas to everyone.


So glad to read this about Bridger!! Merry Christmas to you and he!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Yay, Bridger!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Happy New Year and hope it is better than old one!


----------



## Bridgers Dad

Bridger went to the Vet yesterday for another treatment. He is now in the 4th (and last) cycle. Everything is still very good and the outlook is very positive. He now has 3 more treatments and he is done.
Bridger and I thank you for all the positive thoughts, it helped.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I'm so glad to hear the update on Bridger! He's a real fighter!


----------



## Lucky Penny

Good report Bridger!


----------



## *Laura*

Great news!! Thanks for the update


----------



## Karen519

*Bridger*



Bridgers Dad said:


> Bridger went to the Vet yesterday for another treatment. He is now in the 4th (and last) cycle. Everything is still very good and the outlook is very positive. He now has 3 more treatments and he is done.
> Bridger and I thank you for all the positive thoughts, it helped.


God Bless Bridger and you!!


----------



## love never dies

Great news  
All the best in 2013


----------



## Karen519

*Bridger*

Praying for Bridger and you!


----------



## Lucky Penny

How is Bridger doing?


----------



## Karen519

*Bridger*

Bridger's Dad said he is doing very well and he said he will update for forum!


----------



## Bridgers Dad

Bridger went to the Vet again today, the report is excellent as always. He has one more treatment in two weeks. The last appointment is with the Dr. and not the tech as has been in the past.
I have been trying to decide what has helped Bridger do so well.
1. Chemo, without it I believe he would have crossed the rainbow bridge by now.
2. I used K9 Critical care supplements.
3. I took him off of regular dog food and he is now on Blue Mountain.
4. He has been getting IP-6.
5. He has been getting fish oil.
6. He has been getting cooked chicken and beef in addition to the Blue Mountain.
7. He as had some brown rice and beans.
8. Last and not least, I got on the treatments right away, the same week the cancer was discovered. Remember, one week in a dogs life is like 7 weeks in our life.

If you add all of these up, I hope to get many more years with him.
God bless this forum and all the other posts in the internet to help along this journey.

Thank you to all of the people following Bridger and giving him the well wishes.

More will be posted after I visit with the Doctor.


----------



## love never dies

Love to hear that - Good Report


----------



## amy22

What great news!


----------



## Karen519

*Bridger's Dad*

Bridger's Dad

I am so VERY HAPPY FOR BRIDGER and you and his excellent report!
Please keep us posted!


----------



## *Laura*

Great report. Thanks for the update. It's nice to read that Bridger is doing so well


----------



## 4Goldens'

So glad to hear a good report. Keeping you all in our thoughts!


----------



## HolDaisy

Great report, glad that Bridger is doing well!


----------



## Lucky Penny

For sure, everything on that list has given Bridger much more time. Your doing wonderful! What a great report.


----------



## SandyK

Very happy to read Bridger is doing so good!!! :wave:


----------



## PrincessDi

How wonderful to hear good news about Bridger in this tragic section! Sending thoughts and prayers that she has much more sweet time with you!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

What a great report on Bridger!


----------



## dborgers

WTG Bridger!! Thanks for posting the good report


----------



## Bridgers Dad

Bridger has had his last chemo treatment. I ask the vet if she had any idea how he might do. The reply was the same as when I first took him in, 50% 1 year, 25% 2 years, it is the results of the study. Then I ask her for a personal assessment. Her reply was that he went into remission very early, never came out of it, and they never had to reduce the treatment amounts. So, she expects he will do about as well as any dog. But, one never knows what might happen.
She also told me that a new study shows that a certain type of mushroom appears to help cure cancer. The K9 Critical care program I have Bridger on has those mushrooms in it, who knows?
All and all, Bridger has done very well and I am continuing the supplements, just not at the high doses I started out with.
I will continue to post about Bridger from time to time, and I hope his well being gives some hope to others that have a dog with cancer.
Walter


----------



## goldy1

Bridgers Dad said:


> Bridger has had his last chemo treatment. I ask the vet if she had any idea how he might do. The reply was the same as when I first took him in, 50% 1 year, 25% 2 years, it is the results of the study. Then I ask her for a personal assessment. Her reply was that he went into remission very early, never came out of it, and they never had to reduce the treatment amounts. So, she expects he will do about as well as any dog. But, one never knows what might happen.
> She also told me that a new study shows that a certain type of mushroom appears to help cure cancer. The K9 Critical care program I have Bridger on has those mushrooms in it, who knows?
> All and all, Bridger has done very well and I am continuing the supplements, just not at the high doses I started out with.
> I will continue to post about Bridger from time to time, and I hope his well being gives some hope to others that have a dog with cancer.
> Walter


Great news! Thank you for this update. You are right about giving hope. It definitely will help me with any future decisions I may have to make. The mushroom info is interesting! Wouldn't that be fantastic if it proves to be true. 

Sending good thoughts from NY for Bridger and you


----------



## Finn's Fan

Walter, what a great report on Bridger. I hope you and he have many more adventures in your long and happy future together!


----------



## OutWest

Glad to hear he's doing well. Great news!


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

Thank you for the good news. I'll continue you & Bridger in my thoughts. Looking forward to lots of updates.


----------



## love never dies

I am so happy for you - Walter 
Bridger is doing so good. Keep us posted


----------



## Lucky Penny

Great report, sending positive thoughts Bridger will have many more golden years!


----------



## dborgers

Great report, Walter. Congrats to you and Bridger and many years of good health and fun


----------



## SandyK

Yeah...last chemo!!! What special treat will Bridger be getting for doing so well? Very happy for both of you!!!


----------



## Bridgers Dad

Just an update on Bridger. All is well with him, no signs of him coming out of remission. His coat is slowly improving, no sign of the whiskers he lost yet, I think think they will return in time.
Thanks to everyone on this and other sites.
Walter


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Yay, Bridger!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldy1

Hooray for Bridger :wave: Keep up the healing and great results!!!


----------



## PrincessDi

Wonderful to hear good news in the sad section! Sending thoughts for Bridger's remission to last a very long time!


----------



## dborgers

Alright Walter and Bridger!! 

"Yesterday is history. Tomorrow is a mystery. Today is a gift. That's why they call it 'the present' " - M. Scott Peck in The Road Less Traveled.

Dogs live their lives one day at a time. Have a blast and keep the good reports coming. We're so happy for you


----------



## Bridgers Dad

It has been 9 months since Bridger was diagnosed with Lymphoma. He is still doing very well and is as active as ever. His coat is slowly getting better and his whiskers are growing back.
I wish all dogs could do as well as he has. I appreciate all of the posts given to him. I will continue to keep everyone up to date on his progress.
Walter


----------



## cgriffin

Great news, hugs to your Bridger


----------



## dborgers

Really happy to read the update. Thanks!!!

Go Bridger and have fun!!


----------



## *Laura*

Excellent news - glad to read that Bridger is doing so well.


----------



## Karen519

*Walter*



Bridgers Dad said:


> It has been 9 months since Bridger was diagnosed with Lymphoma. He is still doing very well and is as active as ever. His coat is slowly getting better and his whiskers are growing back.
> I wish all dogs could do as well as he has. I appreciate all of the posts given to him. I will continue to keep everyone up to date on his progress.
> Walter


Walter

This is such wonderful news-I am so glad to read the great news about Bridger!!


----------



## Lucky Penny

So happy to read a good report on Bridger!


----------



## Jaime2061

That's so great! Keep cherishing each day. They are just so special.


----------



## goldy1

Thank you for the update - that's FANTASTIC news. Go Bridger!


----------



## SandyK

Very happy to see the good report on Bridger!!!


----------



## love never dies

Good Report


----------



## Bridgers Dad

I have discovered two lumps in Bridgers' throat, I have an appointment the vet on Monday, hopefully it isn't a return of lymphoma. He doesn't have any lumps in his hind legs, this is a good sign.
I will post his results on Monday.


----------



## *Laura*

I'm hoping this isn't anything serious. We will be thinking of you and your boy and anxiously awaiting an update. Please give Bridger a big hug from me


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Sending positive vibes for Bridger.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elly

I am sorry you are having to go through such a worry. I will keep everything crossed for good news. Gentle pats to your lovely boy from us x


----------



## PrincessDi

I'm sorry that you found the lumps on sweet Bridger. Keeping you both in our thoughts that it is not related to the lymphoma.


----------



## love never dies

Keep us posted - prayers sent


----------



## spruce

Hoping for good results for your Bridger


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

At one point I found lumps on Andy' chest. They turned out to be lipomas (fatty lumps).

We'll pray for the best for Bridger.


----------



## Bridgers Dad

Well, I saw the vet today, and she confirmed that the lymphoma has returned. She put him n Prednisone (40 mg) per day. If this helps she can reduce it to 20 mg per day. Her best guess is that he has somewhere between 3 and 6 months to live.
Not good news at this time. I will keep everyone updated on the progress.
I want to thank all those who are following Bridger.


----------



## dborgers

She didn't offer you more options than Prednisone? She can't kick him back into remission with a big dose of Adriamycin or another rescue protocol? Did you press her on that?

Andy came out of remission in Week 22 of the MW CHOP and that's what they did. He lived another year taking CeeNU every three weeks and didn't die of lymphoma.

We'll for sure send prayers your way, but I'd get on the horn and find out why she isn't suggesting a rescue protocol. There are several available. All the best


----------



## love never dies

how about second opinion .... Bridger is still very young. Many prayers and Big hugs to Bridger.


----------



## Lucky Penny

Oh Bridger, my heart goes out to you and your human family. I am sending you positive vibes and well wishes. Please be strong.


----------



## SandyK

I am sorry you did not get better news from your vet. I don't understand why they didn't suggest something else. I hope you get a second opinion or ask your vet about what Danny suggested. I wish you and Bridger all the best. I will continue to keep Bridger in my thoughts and prayers!!


----------



## Mjpar72

So sorry about Bridger. Please get another opinion before you put him on the Prednisone. It can affect the outcome of chemo treatments. I am praying for you.


----------



## Bridgers Dad

dborgers said:


> She didn't offer you more options than Prednisone? She can't kick him back into remission with a big dose of Adriamycin or another rescue protocol? Did you press her on that?
> 
> Andy came out of remission in Week 22 of the MW CHOP and that's what they did. He lived another year taking CeeNU every three weeks and didn't die of lymphoma.
> 
> We'll for sure send prayers your way, but I'd get on the horn and find out why she isn't suggesting a rescue protocol. There are several available. All the best


Danny: thank you for this information. I have sent an email to the oncologist, she isn't in until tomorrow. I have requested other treatment options as will as giving her the advice you sent. We shall see what she says.
Walter*







*


----------



## goldy1

Prayers coming you way for Bridger. Waiting to hear what you learn. Hoping it's innocent and of no concern. :crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## goldy1

Have just read your update. Cannot believe it. I agree with getting a second opinion. How about CSU? Colorado State University Flint Animal Cancer Center - Fort Collins, Colorado - Home


----------



## dborgers

Here's what they gave Andy when he fell out of remission:

*L-asperiginase (Elspar)
Steroid

*There are several 'rescue protocols' Bridger can get to bump him back into remission. If she won't do it I'd get to another oncologist or internist ASAP.
* 
The report from Andy's relapse/treatment:











*


----------



## Bridgers Dad

Danny: Thanks for the information, I am anxious to see what the oncologist has to say, and why she didn't give me any of the options.


----------



## dborgers

Bridgers Dad said:


> Danny: Thanks for the information, I am anxious to see what the oncologist has to say, and why she didn't give me any of the options.


You're welcome. That's why we're here, to help each other.

I hope you get some options. Doesn't make sense not to try a rescue protocol.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sending good vibes and prayers, I am very sorry for not so good news.


----------



## KeaColorado

PM me if you decide to come to csu and you need a place to stay, I'm 15 minutes from the teaching hospital. A friend of mine had a good experience treating her rottie there for osteosarcoma. Sending prayers and good thoughts for Bridger.


----------



## love never dies

Hope you two a very good weekend together. Many hugs and prayers.


----------



## BajaOklahoma

Positive thoughts for you both.

FWIW, there's a lifetime limit on Adriamycin. But there are other options. CSU has an excellent Vet School.


----------



## dborgers

Baja

Sorry, I misspoke in my first post. Andy got Elspar (L-Asperaginase) as his rescue drug. It worked too. 

I wasn't aware there was a lifetime limit on Adriamycin like there is for Doxorubicin. Andy didn't make it far enough in the MW protocol to have used his up. Also saw I misspoke about which week Andy came out of remission. It was actually week 18, because he missed a chemo early on thanks to the lack of proper concern by his first oncologist, Dr. Kim Johnson of BluePearl in Brentwood, TN. 

Andy's good docs told me there are several rescue protocols in the arsenal if he came out of remission again, and several times they could do pull him back into remission.

I sure hope Bridger's vet administers a rescue protocol, and if not, his dad seeks out another oncologist or internist ASAP. And if one doesn't work, tries another. It is and can be done.


----------



## Lucky Penny

Any updates on Bridger?


----------



## Karen519

*Bridger*



Bridgers Dad said:


> Well, I saw the vet today, and she confirmed that the lymphoma has returned. She put him n Prednisone (40 mg) per day. If this helps she can reduce it to 20 mg per day. Her best guess is that he has somewhere between 3 and 6 months to live.
> Not good news at this time. I will keep everyone updated on the progress.
> I want to thank all those who are following Bridger.


Bridger's Dad: I am so very sorry to hear this news. Praying for Bridger and you.


----------



## PrincessDi

Very sorry about the return of the Lymphoma. I know how devastating that is. We're keeping you both in our thoughts that something can be done and that you have much more time left to make more memories.


----------



## love never dies

We're keeping you both in our thoughts.


----------



## goldy1

Praying for Bridger every day. He's a strong boy.


----------



## Lucky Penny

Thinking of Bridger.


----------



## love never dies

Sending prayers and hugs to Bridger.


----------



## Bridgers Dad

Well, it has been a hard last few weeks. We decided not to give Bridger more chemo treatments, and let him have the best quality last few weeks. Over the last few days he has quit eating, and now, most of the time he just rests with his eyes closed. We made the decision that tomorrow he will go to the Rainbow Bridge. Even though he doesn't seem to be in much pain, he clearly doesn't feel good and just wants to be petted. Hardest decision we have to make, but we made it.
Rest well Bridger, we will miss you so much.


----------



## Lucky Penny

It is the hardest decision to make, but know it is the best one for Bridger. My heart goes out to you and your family. What a wonderful dog Bridger is, and he will always have a part in my heart. I will be thinking of you all tomorrow as Bridger makes his way across the bridge. Penny says she will be there welcoming him to the nice green grass.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Aww, I am so sorry that Bridger's time has come. Bless you for all you have done for him, and for having the strength to ease his suffering. Godspeed, Bridger! My Fozzie and Gallagher will be waiting for you, along with all the other golden babies that have gone before us..


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bridgers Dad

Bridger went to the rainbow bridge at 12:20 on 7/27/2013. He was a very good dog, and I will always love him. I did the best I could for him.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

You definitely did. RIP, Bridger! I'm sure you and my Fozzie will be good friends.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PrincessDi

Just now reading this. I'm so sorry that you had to let Bridger go. It's such a hard decision, but you put his pain above your own. Keeping you in our thoughts at this dark and painful time. When you able, please post in the Rainbow section. I'm sure that many did not see this sad post.


----------



## love never dies

*I am so sorry...*

In Memory

Those we Love remain with us,
for Love itself lives on.
Cherished memories never fade,
because a loved one is gone.
Those we Love can never be,
more than a thought apart.
For as long as there is a memory,
they’ll live on in our heart.

~Author Unknown


----------



## olliversmom

Just saw this and read thru the whole thread.
I am so very very sad that you lost your baby at such a young age.
Sometimes life is very unfair.
But the consolation is your sweet little Bridger is now at peace and is loads of fun with my Homer and all the other fur angels that have passed on. 
But, we who are left behind have such an enormous chasm left when they go.
I pray time heals your hurt.
Many regards-Robin


----------



## Bridgers Dad

A month ago, when we discovered Bridger had come out of remission, we got a new puppy. Her name is Sunny and we thought Bridger would have more time to train her. My wife and I are so shocked how quickly Bridger went from his old self to needing to be put down. He could show affection like only a golden can (he is only part golden).
Meet Sunny, she is three months old!


----------



## Bridgers Dad

*Thanks for all the support*

I want to thank all of the fine people that have supported me over the last year. The advice given has been helpful, and all of those that have lost their fine animals know the grief Chris and I am going through.
Thanks again.


----------



## cgriffin

I am so sorry for your loss of Bridger.

Aw, she is a cutie, congrats. I hope she can help you heal your heart.


----------



## KeaColorado

Aw, I'm so sorry to hear about Bridger. RIP sweet boy. And a bittersweet congratulations for Sunny's new life with you.


----------



## Karen519

*Bridgers Dad*



Bridgers Dad said:


> Well, it has been a hard last few weeks. We decided not to give Bridger more chemo treatments, and let him have the best quality last few weeks. Over the last few days he has quit eating, and now, most of the time he just rests with his eyes closed. We made the decision that tomorrow he will go to the Rainbow Bridge. Even though he doesn't seem to be in much pain, he clearly doesn't feel good and just wants to be petted. Hardest decision we have to make, but we made it.
> Rest well Bridger, we will miss you so much.


Bridgers Dad

You did the kindest thing for Bridger, because you love him! My Smooch and Snobear have greeted him and they are all playing at the Rainbow Bridge.
I will add Bridger to your 2013 Rainbow Bridge list!
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-goldens-passed-2013-list-16.html#post3142562

I am so glad you got little Sunny-she is adorable and will help heal your heart!


----------



## goldy1

Bridger was lucky to be so loved and you were lucky to have him. It is so hard - we are thinking of you with healing thoughts and prayers.


----------



## goldy1

Bridgers Dad said:


> A month ago, when we discovered Bridger had come out of remission, we got a new puppy. Her name is Sunny and we thought Bridger would have more time to train her. My wife and I are so shocked how quickly Bridger went from his old self to needing to be put down. He could show affection like only a golden can (he is only part golden).
> Meet Sunny, she is three months old!
> View attachment 233106


Sunny is a beauty!


----------



## newlife64

So very sorry for your loss! He is free now. Rest in peace Bridger!


----------



## *Laura*

Bridger touched my heart and I'm so sorry to read that he has made the journey to the Bridge. Bridger had the most wonderful life with you. ...Run free dear, sweet boy


----------



## GoldenMum

I am so sorry for your loss, but happy you've opened your heart to Sunny. Our first golden was Sunny, she was a perfect girl! The final gift you gave Bridger of peace was priceless, and he will look down on you and Sunny now. Bless you guys!


----------



## SandyK

I am so sorry you had to say good-bye to Bridger. He will live in your hearts forever!! Sunny is a cutie and I hope she helps you through your grief. RIP sweet Bridger!!


----------



## Bridgers Dad

Slowly healing from the loss of Bridger. Sunny is going to be a great dog, we just need to give her a couple of years to grow up. She has progressed so much in the short time we have had her.


----------



## Karen519

*Bridger*

Tell us more about Sunny and can we see pics?
Bridger would be happy, too!


----------

